# OMG! Design the next USS ENTERPRISE (Offical Contest)



## Fuzzy Modem

I just can't say no!
Design the Next Enterprise | Star Trek Online Official Site

wips to follow...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Obviously the earliest kind of wip, to the point of being premature:






The idea is to make her really big, almost starbase sized, and to join the warp nacelles to the saucer.

The Enterprise is by definition a vessel used primarily for exploration. This Enterprise would serve the same purpose, but also support a small fleet for long, dangerous expeditions.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

[edit] It's been pointed out that I need to be working within the confines of an unfamiliar game universe. I'll do some research, but this idea^ doesn't seem to be logistically implementable, and I'm back to square 1.

The Enterprise D was so much sleeker and more futuristic than it's earlier counter-parts. Why did the design aesthetic seem to get more utilitarian and... ugly after TNG?


----------



## Starbeast

*I like your design Fuzzy Modem. Here some other ships of the fleet that may help you get more ideas.*


----------



## Pyan

Woo!

If they're to scale, I never realised the difference in size between Kirk's _Constitution_ class *Enterprise* and Picard's_ Galaxy _class one before! Thanks, SB!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Sweet! That's exactly the picture I need to be looking at.

I'm thinking of moving the other direction, disconnecting the nacelles from the saucer and reverting to something closer to the original.

It's a hard place to be, because If you move away from the same basic shape, you've failed to create the Enterprise, but you want it to be distinct enough to get noticed. Right now I'm thinking circular saucer, and sleeker than the D, but I think I need to work in a more subtle direction. It should still be instantly identifiable as the Enterprise at first glance.

While I'm pondering, I've modeled the most recognizable aspects of the enterprise, and I'll now start deciding what characteristics I want to move away from.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Paper doodles:





I may be moving in a direction now, with the orthos on the bottom.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Still very early/rough, and I'm very open to suggestions.


----------



## Roy1

I posted a link here, I hope that's OK.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Roy1 said:


> I posted a link here, I hope that's OK.



Certainly


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I think I need to re-imagine the nacelles completely. I want them to  overlap the saucer section like they do, as I haven't seen that done  before, but I think they need to be longer, extending farther back, and  less like tng/tos.

I'm also torn on the current no-neck design.  I'm tempted to make it nice and thick like the excelsior, but it seems  that would be continued movement toward the past, rather than  extrapolating the designs of the future like I ought to be.

I've been looking at this ship:




-and I think it's the closest to the direction I want, but with everything swept forward.


----------



## sloweye

pyan said:


> Woo!
> 
> If they're to scale, I never realised the difference in size between Kirk's _Constitution_ class *Enterprise* and Picard's_ Galaxy _class one before! Thanks, SB!




Kirks ship only had about 1/3 crew compliment of Picards (about 350 i think). (the first Enterprise (NX) crew was tiny (83... oh, and a dog  )

Compare that to picards which had a crew of 1,014(the D).Capt Picard quotes the crew count at this in 'Remember me; but could carry 1500 or so (about the same as a new warbird)

Ooops, getting geeky...sorry

​


----------



## sloweye

Fuzzy Modem said:


> The idea is to make her really big, almost starbase sized, and to join the warp nacelles to the saucer.
> 
> The Enterprise is by definition a vessel used primarily for exploration. This Enterprise would serve the same purpose, but also support a small fleet for long, dangerous expeditions.




I wouldnt go to big, the 'E' was only slightly bigger than the 'D'. and from an engineering point of view, i would keep her in original format, the whole point of the design was that she could be seperated as there are families living on board, the warp core being safly shut away at the blunt end. plus tucking the nacelles in would mean living alongside and aweful lot of dry plasma. Feel free to ignor me... im usualy wrong 

....oh, and the small fleet?  voyger came home with the Delta flyer, you could fit a whole lot of D'flyers in a Sovereign class ships cargo bay.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Another paper doodle:





I'm pretty happy with this one


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

It's very low poly at the moment, but here is the 3D version of the paper sketch above:


----------



## sloweye

Being honest, i think that is to much like the Excelsior.


(click)

Sorry


----------



## TheEndIsNigh

I'm thinking cubics - Long live The Borg.

Seriously though, I'm surprised they haven't done a Borg POV version.

Absorption into the collective episodes and the trauma of new species trying to do em in.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Another doodle:





And another low poly model revision:





[edit]
Minor progress:





None of these objects will make it into the first real draft btw. I'm just trying to establish shapes, curves and proportions before I actually get started.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Okay, I think I'm ready to start modeling the first draft. Working on a good looking saucer right now, and I think I've gonna keep it.

I think after I model each hull section I'll stitch them together, then experiment with smooth settings and subdivided surface conversion. My hope is to get something a sleeker than the Enterprise D.

I'm still learning Maya's modeling tools. For a decade I modeled in Rhino, then exported to Maya for texturing and rendering. I left Rhino behind a couple years ago now, and I find there is still a lot of Maya I just haven't scratched the surface of yet.

Fortunately, a buddy sent me a Maya textbook. Thanks man  You're a lifesaver


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Progress on the 1st draft.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I'm playing with basic shapes again, experimenting with connecting the nacelles to the saucer like in my first wip image, and just trying to come up with something more interesting, attractive or unique.







[edit]
Minor changes:





[edit]
Gak. Apparently I just re-created this:




Coming up with something that hasn;t been tried before is proving rather difficult.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

It's interesting what happens when I extrude the secondary hull out of the back of the saucer.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Something I whipped up for pondering purposes:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Moments before I fell asleep last night I came up with something that may not have been done before:






-but does it look like an Enterprise?

[edit]
I think I'll move forward with this horseshoe shape idea, which I'll refer to as the "Entusi" from now on (Homeworld players will catch the reference )

I may abandon it eventually in favor of something more recognizably Enterpris-ish, but in the meantime, what can I do to make it look bigger and more like the traditional Enterprise without loosing too much of it's distinctness?


----------



## mosaix

Thought of three nacelles? Or more?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

mosaix said:


> Thought of three nacelles? Or more?



I considered 4 in an X configuration, but I fear I'm straying too far from the source material as it is.


----------



## mosaix

Well how about twin nacelles but each containing two 'engines'?


----------



## sloweye

mosaix said:


> Thought of three nacelles? Or more?



The three nacelled Enterprise was done in 'All good things'. in the future Riker was captain of the ship and it could do warp 13 (i think)


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

mosaix said:


> Well how about twin nacelles but each containing two 'engines'?



I like that thought. Redundancy is good, and it will add something unique without dramatically changing the silhouette.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Had to post this picture for the sake of sheer epic-ness.


----------



## mosaix

Remember the B52? Twin engines hung by a single strut from the wing?


----------



## sloweye

USS Enterprise (NCC-1701-E) - Memory Alpha, the Star Trek Wiki

This page might come in handy, there is a bit in there about the final scene which was cut from Nemesis where the E is taken home for a re-fit. Gives some tech data on the work.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Playing with the idea of 4 nacelles.






It's starting to look a bit like a tOS Romulan bird of prey.






I think I need to go longer/slimmer to avoid this similarity.


----------



## mosaix

I was think of them joined, like the barrels of a double barrelled shot-gun.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

mosaix said:


> I was think of them joined, like the barrels of a double barrelled shot-gun.



That would be better.


----------



## mosaix

Here's a view of the twin engine pod from a B52...


Google Image Result for http://www.wingweb.co.uk/wingweb/img/300-Boeing_B-52_Engine_Pods.jpg


Perhaps a clearer image of the kind of thing I had in mind:

The first Boeing XB-47 built (S/N 46-065), taken on Dec. 1, 1947, before its first flight - Image details

But on a B47.


----------



## mosaix

This is a much clearer view.


http://www.wingweb.co.uk/wingweb/img/600-Boeing_B-52H_refuels.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

mosaix said:


> This is a much clearer view.
> 
> 
> http://www.wingweb.co.uk/wingweb/img/600-Boeing_B-52H_refuels.jpg




I like that. I'll give it a shot when I start modeling.


----------



## Starbeast

I like this shape idea. How about if you reverse everything, except for the center (disk and under body) which you would turn it around and elongate the under body so it sticks out further in the back.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Starbeast said:


> I like this shape idea. How about if you reverse everything, except for the center (disk and under body) which you would turn it around and elongate the under body so it sticks out further in the back.



That would look cool, but very Klingon.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Having fun with my wife's calligraphy pen.







Getting pretty far out there...

Does anyone know if saucer separation is supported in-game? I'm guessing not.

I may keep the same basic shapes though.

Are the curved nacelles kosher?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Hooooray for the "Prt Scr" key!


----------



## Rodders

Looking good so far.


----------



## sloweye

Fuzzy Modem said:


> Having fun with my wife's calligraphy pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting pretty far out there...
> 
> Does anyone know if saucer separation is supported in-game? I'm guessing not.
> 
> I may keep the same basic shapes though.
> 
> Are the curved nacelles kosher?



i like this idea, i would turn the belly so the bulk of it is rear facing (more tail like) and lose the curved nacells in favour of smaller ones on the saucer section, which come into play on seperation, maybe folding like Voygers? 
Oh.... and if this is a new ship for a new game, you can make the saucer seperation possibal ..... Make it so


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Couldn't sleep last night and scribbled these while half-awake:





The first one I drew is the big one on the left. After that I decided to retreat back to the familiar enterprise silhouette, but keep the stacked saucer/horseshoe, as you see on the bottom right.

The doodle on the top right is the only one I really like.



sloweye said:


> i like this idea, i would turn the belly so the bulk of it is rear facing (more tail like) and lose the curved nacells in favour of smaller ones on the saucer section, which come into play on seperation, maybe folding like Voygers?
> Oh.... and if this is a new ship for a new game, you can make the saucer seperation possibal ..... Make it so



I'm keeping the stacked saucer/horseshoe so let me digest this and see if I can incorporate it.

I think I should imply saucer separation without showing the 2nd pair of nacelles, yes?

Swing the secondary hull back, more traditional, like the doodle on the top right, correct?

I've checked, and apparently saucer-seperation is viable, but having played a trial version of the game, I can't imagine how it would work


----------



## sloweye

Fuzzy Modem said:


> Hooooray for the "Prt Scr" key!



I ment like you have done here, so the bulk faces back, so the sauser looks teardrop shaped in silohette

The second naceels for the sauser could be smaller and tucked down and to the sides. they would only raise in to place on seperation. if the were smaller you could say the saucer is only capable of warp 6 or 7 without main engineering.

i dont know much about gaming, but if you have lives or a power bar, the seperation could be a part of that prosess (e.g. once you get to 1 life or 1/3 power you have to seperate or blow up??)


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I'm going for kind-of a flying animal vibe.

[edit]
I'm thinking maybe the lower horseshoe shaped section of the saucer is removable, and can be replaced with any number of mission specific modules, the default being heavy firepower?


----------



## Starbeast

Very sharp looking Fuzzy Modem, I think I'm going to try out for this contest too, using my artisitc talent.


----------



## sloweye

I really don't envy you this task.
Everything there looks good, but from the plan view it's looking very Cardassian. 



Maybe a change in the horseshoe would fix that. (sorry, i feel awful saying these things, but i'd like to aid in your quest  )


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> I really don't envy you this task.
> Everything there looks good, but from the plan view it's looking very Cardassian.
> 
> View attachment 19062
> 
> Maybe a change in the horseshoe would fix that. (sorry, i feel awful saying these things, but i'd like to aid in your quest  )



That's very feddie looking for a Cardassian ship.

I think I'm okay now that I'm back to the traditional silhouette, but I appreciate the reference


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Regardless of whether I make the horseshoe detachable, I am thinking I'll cover it with weapons, and put the impulse engines on the back of it. The upper saucer will be the primary habitat area, and will have lots of windows and maybe an arboretum.

Where should I put the bridge?


----------



## sloweye

Well the 'E' had a vast weapons upgrade in its re-fit, it would be worth looking at the link i posted to get the full spec's.
After the encouter with the simatar, they armed her well.

Usualy they put the bridge in the center so its protected, but there is a battle bridge on top of the saucer.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> Usualy they put the bridge in the center so its protected, but there is a battle bridge on top of the saucer.



IIRC with every iteration of the Enterprise thus far, the primary bridge is on the top of the saucer, with the Enterprise D having a battle bridge on top of the neck, which is exposed after saucer separation.

This is generally considered an unwise decision, which is why I ask if I should break the mold.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I swung way back the other direction, totally "Enterprise" Enterprise again. It has flavor though, just no originality.

All one object, just extrusion modeling and a smooth.






[edit]


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I'm going to beef up the ass and legs and make the neck slimmer. I'm still in a good position to be making major tweaks, so all suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Drawing on my screenshot in photoshop:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

...Thoughts?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

More perspectives:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Any thoughts on how to make it look less like a goose/swan/duck and more like a cobra/bat/dragon?

I'm still very flexible at this point, and while I like this direction, there are things about it that vex me for reasons I can't quite place.


----------



## sloweye

you could push the saucer back a little to give it a more 'gun grip' look? (txture wise, how about escape pods in that section)


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> you could push the saucer back a little to give it a more 'gun grip' look? (txture wise, how about escape pods in that section)



Pushing the neck back might give it more of a "viper poised to strike" look, and so might pushing the engineering section forward. I'll play with both ideas.

[Edit]

I think making the top half of the saucer dome shaped like the Ent D rather than the traditional "concave/convex/concave" style should reduce the suggestion of a "beak" shape.

[edit]

I think I'm going to thicken the engineering section, removing the flatness of the tail by pulling the neck back to fill the space, but I think I'll push the whole secondary hull forward a bit, so the front of the neck still has "poised to strike" fee


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Making the underside of the saucer at least partially concave would also add to the the impression of a cobra's hood.

[edit]
Doodling on my screenshot in photoshop again:


----------



## sloweye

Yeah, thats nice. looking more Enterprise-like.


----------



## Pyan

Looking good, FM.

One small point - I'd have thought the bridge dome (and the balancing bulge underneath) would be a touch further aft, nearer the thickest part of the saucer? Maybe not...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

pyan said:


> Looking good, FM.
> 
> One small point - I'd have thought the bridge dome (and the balancing bulge underneath) would be a touch further aft, nearer the thickest part of the saucer? Maybe not...



Yeah, generally they are in the dead center. I've moved them forward intentionally so that they rest in the center of the saucer's forward curve (from above) and since the saucer is egg shaped, that puts it father forward from the side.

I think I'll split the difference though, and have it slightly forward from the side, and slightly back from the top.


----------



## sloweye

pyan said:


> Looking good, FM.
> 
> (and the balancing bulge underneath)



I love that discription of the captains yacht


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> I love that discription of the captains yaght



I think I'm actually going to put my torpedo launchers there. 5 launchers aiming forward and to the sides (but not backward), arranged in 2/3rds of a circle.


----------



## sloweye

Check the spec's for the 'E' re-fit for numbers on arms, they added more to her in that cut scene.

I know this is harping back abit, but remember i said about the triple nacelled Enterprise?



I knew i wasn't mad


----------



## Pyan

sloweye said:


> I love that discription of the captains yacht



Ah, but this is _*FM's*_ Enterprise - for all we know, it could be the floor of the Captain's swimming pool...


The triple nacelles make a lot of sense, actually - given the enormous size of the "D", unless there was a corresponding advance in engine technology, you'd think it would need the extra engine capacity to move all that mass along through warp.Or am I showing my ignorance of warp tech, and once you're up to warpspeed you only need maintaining power?


----------



## sloweye

This is true Py 
_______________________________________________________________________
FM, The 'E' ended up with 10 torpedo tubes, but no real mention of number of Phaser banks.
She also packed tricolbot devices.


----------



## sloweye

pyan said:


> The triple nacelles make a lot of sense



This was just from one episode (a Q powered ep), that was Admiral Rikers Enterprise, i did warp 13 don't 'cha know


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

IIRC, the warp drive simply creates a large enough "bubble" to envelope the ship. Asside from that, the mass/size/weight of the material within that bubble is inconsequential.

I could be wrong though. It's been a while since I've read "The Science of Star Trek."


----------



## sloweye

No, i think you are spot on there.. hence the borg cube.


----------



## Pyan

Fuzzy Modem said:


> IIRC, the warp drive simply creates a large enough "bubble" to envelope the ship. Asside from that, the mass/size/weight of the material within that bubble is inconsequential.
> 
> I could be wrong though. It's been a while since I've read "The Science of Star Trek."





sloweye said:


> No, i think you are spot on there.. hence the borg cube.



Figures - makes the mass of the ship inconsequential, so, as sloweye says, you can have the odd really *big* ship.

 I've got that somewhere -("The Science of Star Trek.") - I'll have to dig it out and read it if I'm going to keep posting in ST threads...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

pyan said:


> I've got that somewhere -("The Science of Star Trek.") - I'll have to dig it out and read it if I'm going to keep posting in ST threads...



That book is funny. Every chapter is like "Here is how they do things on Star Trek... and here is why it wouldn't really work."


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Progress:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Now in technicolor!


----------



## Pyan

Sleek! She'll look as if she's doing Warp 9 at Stardock...


----------



## sloweye

She's looking good.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I just added phaser banks. The long strippy kind. Two on the top of the saucer, on on the bottom of the saucer, and two small strips on either side of the secondary hull.

I didn't take screenshots before I left the house this morning, so here are some doodles:





Any final suggestions before I lock in the shape/silhouette and start adding more fine detail?


----------



## Pyan

How about a one-third size secondary saucer raised above and overlapping the main one, on a curving pylon fixed to the area above the shuttlebay? Could be a fast raider/courier-type ship that separates...?



























Only joking... - it looks great!


----------



## sloweye

None on the shape.
How about adding phased pulse cannons? they perfected those for use on the Defiant and i think (but not sure) on Saber class ships, they would make a fine addition to her armourey. maybe on the underside and aft?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

pyan said:


> How about a one-third size secondary saucer raised above and overlapping the main one, on a curving pylon fixed to the area above the shuttlebay? Could be a fast raider/courier-type ship that separates...?



Maybe if I could get it to look like a spoiler.






Probably be kind of like the Reliant's torpedo pod, but rounder.






[edit]

Lol, didn't catch that is was a joke at first, and now I'm pondering it 



sloweye said:


> None on the shape.
> How about adding phased pulse cannons? they perfected those for use on the Defiant and i think (but not sure) on Saber class ships, they would make a fine addition to her armourey. maybe on the underside and aft?



I'll do some research 

[edit]
They aren't supported in game, but I'll add them anyway.





I'm thinking of hanging them from the underside of the saucer, like fangs.


----------



## Pyan

Well, if it's not too late...

I was thinking more of something about half the size of the "Defiant", to snuggle in between the nacelles, and mounted on a centrally mounted curved pylon (like the ones you get with aircraft kits)...






(in situ, you'd be looking at it from starboard aft)


----------



## sloweye

I still think as extra ships go, delta flyers would be good. well armed, light, fast and not much bigger than a shuttle. you could fit loads in there (like strike fighters)


----------



## Pyan

Have to be careful you didn't turn the Enterprise into a fighter carrier, though - unless you wanted to: it doesn't seem to have been a road that the Federation have gone down, in canon anyway (unless someone knows different...)


----------



## sloweye

The missing scene from the last flick saw her go in for a refit, they added 5 new torpedo tubes and more phaser banks on the strength od the encounter with the very heavely armed simatar. i was just thinking along the lines of they wouldn't back track they would move forwaard. (i'm asumming that the guy in charge of the ship yards are German, we know from porsch 911's that they dont like to admit they had a bad idea  )


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Something else I whipped up for pondering purposes.





My current to-do list for tonight:
Pulse Phasers
Shrink bridge 30%.
Concave ass.
Big hull segments modeled?
Thin saucer in all areas except neck.


----------



## sloweye

I wouldn't slim her down to much if she is going to carry massive armourments, she need the weight behind her.
I seem to remember form the early days of the Defiant someone saying "the phase cannons nearly ripped the bulkheads apart"


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

It would require a few steps back, but what if the nacelle struts sprouted from the "neck", rather than the "shoulders?"

To put it another way, instead of one neck piece and two strut pieces, what if the neck were all one Y shaped piece that connected everything?

[edit]
Kinda like this:


----------



## sloweye

That might ruin her Enterprise-ness. She looks good, i'd just keep her bulk as is.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> That might ruin her Enterprise-ness. She looks good, i'd just keep her bulk as is.



I can always go back. I haven't done anything particularly original yet. I think I'll try this route, just to see if it's a path I want to follow.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I'll post these two together so you can compare:






VS






Still have a lot of detail to work out on the new one of course.


----------



## Pyan

I must say I prefer the top one there, FM - the head-on view of the bottom one doesn't work for me at all, and it looks remarkably like an Excelsior class with a longer, slimmer saucer and longer nacelles.

IMHO, of course...


----------



## sloweye

I agree, she looks better with some size. The plan view of the slimmer one looks voygerish. And head on its not as imposing


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Thoughts? I'm not happy with the basic shape of the engineering section, especially from the front.


----------



## sloweye

I honestly think the saucer has gone to.... arrow head. It looks too 'intrepid' class now.

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I like this engineering section better.





This is what it looks like with absolutely no smoothing btw.

[edit]
Wireframe


----------



## sloweye

Sorry, but thats not enterprise.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> Sorry, but thats not enterprise.



It's pretty close in silhouette. Add rear struts and you're there. I want to do something at least _slightly_ different.


----------



## sloweye

I just think, for the comp, that it looks like a big Voyager. I'm just thinking like a judge.


----------



## Pyan

I must say, my favourite is still the top one in post #93...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Progress:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Thought you guys might want to see it against a black background:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Progress:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Added a couple of lights and swapped my orthos for perspectives:





Bigger:
http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/startrek_contest/1701-f_v06_08big.jpg


----------



## Rodders

WOW, that's quite superb actually. Great work.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Progress:






Can you verify that my system redundancy is correct for saucer separation? I'm just giving the saucer impulse power, like the Ent D, so it doesn't actually need a deflector dish does it? What can I turn that into instead?


----------



## sloweye

No, theres no deflector. Seperation was for emergencies, the families would be moved to the saucer in the event of a heavy battle so it could scarper while the tail end did the fighting. (as far as i know, but my knowlage comes purley from the shows)


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I tried some targeted smooth and totally broke the model, so these are from an earlier save:





















It's probably a good idea to add more detail and do more tweaking before I start smoothing anyway.

[edit] I'm thinking saucer separation will consist of just the horseshoe shaped outside portion of the saucer (including the primary impulse engines) separating from all the rest, leaving basically the same shape, but with a smaller saucer.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

This is what the model looks like without any kind of smoothing right now.





I lost some of my reference textures recently, but hopefully you can still tell that I've done things like add a second phaser strip on the dorsal saucer.

Thruster reference is there now too, the brown squares.

[edit]
This is what I was thinking for saucer separation:





Saucer keeps 3 phaser banks (and 2 pulse phasers if and when I add them) but leaves all the torpedos.


----------



## Starbeast

Very cool dude.


----------



## sloweye

Micro photon / Quantum torpedos? could be fitted in the saucer section.
(as used on Denube class runabouts)


*_what is happening with the bridge/battle bridge in this style of seperation? I only ask as it looks like the main bridge is left with the tail end during seperation._


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> what is happening with the bridge/battle bridge in this style of seperation? I only ask as it looks like the main bridge is left with the tail end during seperation.



Right. The saucer section would have an auxiliary control center, but the idea is just to use the saucer section as a life boat/planetary landing craft, while the remaining section goes into battle/ blows up.


----------



## sloweye

Cool, that was for my own nosieness really


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Saucer separation isn't really high on my list of priorities, but it effects how I place subsystems.

I may just imply a seam there when I get to texturing.

[edit]
This is what happens when I underlay the Enterprise -E's ortho below my silhouette.


----------



## sloweye

Mind, the more detailed you can be the better it will sit with judges.
Do you have to submit explanations with the designs?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> Do you have to submit explanations with the designs?



No idea. The contest won't be officially announced until the 9th.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I'm not happy with the front view, but I like the pylons in their current raised position from all other angles, including the aft.

I'm tempted to experiment with hanging the nacelles from under the pylons rather than having them perched on top...


----------



## sloweye

I think that will really mess with the 'tough' look of her.
When you look at car headlights, ones that droop make a car look soft and sad. where as, ones that sweep up give the car a mean look.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

How does this look? (I just tilted them a bit)


----------



## sloweye

See how it look with the nacells tilted the other way, i think it would make her more imposing.
I just think this makes her look, for want of a better discription, like a sad bug.
Maybe lower or shorten the pylons a little too?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Original:





Down:





Up:


----------



## sloweye

Yeah, i like up better. looks alot more imposeing.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Digesting these changes. 






[edit]

I'm worried about the bussard collectors. Am I drifting too far into the fantastical and too far away from the practical?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I'm liking these:






[edit]
Enlarged Bussard collectors:





The nacelles are also a bit thinner, and I've decreased the height of the neck slightly.


----------



## sloweye

I think the origonal collectors more, but the shorter plylons work well.


----------



## Pyan

Is it my computer at fault ? All the pictures posted by FM have vanished, but the thumbnails and links are still there...


----------



## sloweye

Must be your computer, i still see them fine. Although when i viewed the thread on my phone thismorning they didn't come up.



> I think the origonal collectors more, but the shorter plylons work well.



That should have said... _i think i like the......._


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

My site is down apparently. In the meantime I can host images on Facebook.






[edit]
Nevermind. It's back up.


----------



## sloweye

Yeah, i like the old collectors more. these make her look abit boss-eyed.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Boss-eyed? Do you mean cross eyed?

I'm thinking of thickening the neck and pulling it forward:
http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/startrek_contest/orthos_big_notes_01a.jpg

Same as my othos above, but much larger with lots of marks and notations. I'll be updating it through out the day. Please feel free to add your two cents, and I'll make changes and render more perspective shots tonight.

[edit]
Ah.


> Adj.	1.	boss-eyed - (British informal) cross-eyed
> (Medicine / Pathology) Informal having a squint
> [from boss to miss or bungle a shot at a target (dialect)]


----------



## sloweye

That link isn't opening form me mate.

Dont forget that the collectors need to be open ended in order to collect, i had a look so i didn't sound stupid. 



> *Bussard collector *Device usually affixed to the forward end of the  warp nacelles that serves to collect interstellar hydrogen atoms for fuel replenishment, also referred to as Bussard ramscoop. The Bussard collector assembly consists of a set of coils which generate a magnetic field that channels the stray particles into the collector (generic).
> _The Bussard collector is named for the 20th century physicist and mathematician Robert W. Bussard. The Oberth class and the Excelsior class (original design) have no visible Bussard collectors. The upgraded Excelsior version (Enterprise-B) has what looks like Bussard collectors, although they seem to be ineffective, because they are hidden behind the saucer hull from the perspective of an incoming hydrogen atom (a possible design flaw). Hidden Bussard collectors obviously violate Gene Roddenberry design rule #3. Read more about the design rules in the Starship Design Guidelines._


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> That link isn't opening form me mate.
> 
> Dont forget that the collectors need to be open ended in order to collect, i had a look so i didn't sound stupid.



My site is being flakey today. It seem to be working now. If you try again and it's still broken, I'll host of Facebook.

Don't the bussard collectors simply need to have line of sight with the front angle?

My belief is that if you can see red from the front, you're okay, and I'll give them some transparency and show the mechanism's guts a bit.


----------



## sloweye

I though they made the end's look the way they did to stop all the hate mail (  ) from science boffins. I seem to remember the ends slide back, but i cant be 100% on that.
There is a link contained in the quote i posted, on starship design guidlines. might be worth checking out to give you a head's up.

(i'll give the link another go,,,, no, just cuts to server not found.)


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

My website is still being flakey, so I'm hosting this on Facebook. Let me know when you start seeing my previously posted images again please. Thanks.

New neck:


----------



## sloweye

I could see all the others, it was just that last one was missing for me. Everything else was showing fine on my computer.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> I could see all the others, it was just that last one was missing for me. Everything else was showing fine on my computer.



Probably cached.

I appreciate the link. Perusing now...

[edit] How is it that the deflector dish doesn't deflect the particles that the bussard collector collects?


----------



## sloweye

No prob's, it would be nice to see you do well when the comp opens


----------



## alchemist

I've been silently watching this thread for a while, because I didn't have much to offer in the way of advice. I just have to say, however, FM, that I'm seriously impressed with your design skills. Good luck with the competition!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

alchemist said:


> I've been silently watching this thread for a while, because I didn't have much to offer in the way of advice. I just have to say, however, FM, that I'm seriously impressed with your design skills. Good luck with the competition!



Thanks  I'm still learning to model in Maya, having used Rhino much longer, but it's starting to click


----------



## sloweye

If it involves anything more than felt tips i'm lost, so hats off to you


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> If it involves anything more than felt tips i'm lost, so hats off to you



As you can see, my hand drawing ability is rather poor, and hasn't really evolved since after high school, when I effectively switched mediums to the computer.

I have tablet now though, so hopefully I can improve seamlessly.


----------



## sloweye

An 'i' user?

I restrict my artistic effots to slapping paint on canvas or pointing my camera.... oh and designing the odd stamp.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> An 'i' user?
> 
> I restrict my artistic effots to slapping paint on canvas or pointing my camera.... oh and designing the odd stamp.



Average Wacom.

I would kill for one of these:
Wacom Technology - Cintiq 21UX


----------



## sloweye

Thats pretty cool, don't think we get those over here.

I went to stay with a mate a few months ago and he has the ipad, i'd always been anti Apple untill he let me have a play with it. Really really good. Now my back is messed up i'm gonna have to sell my motorbike, i'm thinking of investing in one. He says its a good tool for musicians, so i'm going to investigate that claim


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

More helpful info:
Advanced Starship Design Guide  Suricata's Artwork Blog


----------



## sloweye

Some good stuff there, nice of them to supplie the colour charts for the differant classes.


----------



## sloweye

Fuzzy Modem said:


> [edit] How is it that the deflector dish doesn't deflect the particles that the bussard collector collects?



I only just spotted your edit.
I'm not sure, i'm guessing that when the ramscoop system is running (i've only ever seen them use the collectors at low impulse) the deflector is off.

* Deflector Dish and Science Consoles explained... - Page 2 - Star Trek Online Forums

Some stuff here about the dish uses.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Practicing targeted smoothing. This is just a dry run. You'll notice some deformed polys.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I'm considering re-designing my nacelles to look more like those of this ship:








http://www.startrekonline.com/dyncontent/startrek/uploads/side_avenger.png

[edit]
These are handy blueprints:
http://www.cygnus-x1.net/links/lcars/galaxy-class-cruiser.php
http://www.cygnus-x1.net/links/lcars/sovereign-class-starship-ncc-1701-e.php


----------



## sloweye

That could work, not sure how they would look on Enterprise pylons but you have nothing to loose by trying.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I ended up just reworking the bussard collectors. These new ones are a bit vanilla.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Don't know how much I like these:


----------



## sloweye

From what i remember the red covers slide back, kind of like a crash helmet visor, when collecting (i think they were scooping some kind of nebula gas to blow back at someone) so i think that the 'caps' may get in the way of that operation (unless you have an idea on that front  )


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Is it just me, or did it used to say "Coming December 9th" where it now says "Coming soon"?

Design the Next Enterprise | Star Trek Online Official Site

It still says "December 9th" on the bottom however.

_________________________________

I shrunk the hump between the pylons and moved the shuttle bay down to the aft of engineering. It's the dark grey strip.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Another design site worth looking at:
Journal of Applied Treknology - Future Starships & Design Studies


----------



## sloweye

Looks like an interesting site, i will have a good look at it later on.
Can't help but notice some of the ships are breaking those 'nacell rules' from the design guide though


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Yay! Might site is back up! I can stop hosting files on Facebook!

So, after sleeping on it, I hate the most recent nacelles. Suggestions?

_____________________

Also, still "Coming Soon" 
Design the Next Enterprise | Star Trek Online Official Site


----------



## sloweye

I really liked the way they looked here...

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/1449330-post123.html

.... The bottom pic. they really fitted the look of the ship.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Must the "Warp Engine Field Grille" and the "Particle Aperture" be separate pieces?
http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/scans/sovereign-nacelle.jpg

Or can I do something like this:






Perhaps the "Warp Engine Field Grille" and "Particle Aperture" could both be behind a third layer of translucent material?


----------



## sloweye

I think it might be better to define them, as i recall there is a contorl room in there too, keeping the systems as two seperates.

(BTW, the link goes to a error message)


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Apparently they are still haggling with CBS (Viacom)



> dstahl
> Star Trek Online Team
> 
> The promotion is being run by some very big partners of ours (I believe Intel is one of them) and they are awaiting some final CBS approvals as this is going to get plastered all over the web including other Star Trek sites.
> 
> So as others have pointed out... we are anxiously awaiting word ourselves and will start linking and announcing as soon as we hear anything.



Enterprise F contest a no showup - Star Trek Online Forums

[edit] Interesting. On the Vesper, the nacelles are blue all the way around:


----------



## sloweye

I have to say, they look wrong to me... but then i'm a traditionalist 

I supose there's problems over image rights or some such rubbish, the money grabbers


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

What do you think of these?





[edit]
The contest is live!
http://www.startrekonline.com/enterprise/


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

This line in the rules:



> The assets may not be... posted to any third-party websites.


Rules | startrekonline.com

Has led me to remove my wip images, just in case, which is ironic, as I JUST got my website back up 

I'll post a link to my entry once I submit it, and I'll stay in this thread to talk about the design process from time to time as long as it keeps going.

The shape is pretty much set, and I want to thank all of you so much for your help. I'm quite happy with how this is shaping up, and I can't wait for you to see it on the contest site


----------



## sloweye

I look forward to see it, good luck.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I need to re-read the rules, but I didn't see an age limit, and my 10 year old daughter wants to enter, so I think we'll turn it into a Maya lesson.

She wants to do a double saucer with a big arboretum in-between.

[edit]
Damn! You have to be 21. Oh well, we'll make it anyway, and I'll post it here


----------



## sloweye

That sounds quite cool, that could make a great deep space exploration ship. creating its own oxygen and food. maybe a collenisation ship?

Look forward to that one


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Found this line in the rules:


> If any group elects to collaborate on a Contest Entry, they are required to designate (1) person as the agent of the group to enter the contest, agree to these rules, and accept the prize on behalf of the group.



So that will work. I will be her "agent" and agree to the rules for her, then she can still post it on their site 

It means I won't be posting it here though, but I'll post a link 

[edit]
ARG! "You are only eligible to enter the promotion once."
Different, in that respect, than the Eve Contest or the StarCraft 2 contest...

That's okay, I'll have my wife do it for her 

*Goes back to re-reading the rules...

[edit]
"Submission Image must not contain material which is... violent." No space battles then? 

[edit]
Third place gets a processor. Just a processor. By it's self. I wonder what the odds are that he has a compatible motherboard...

[edit]
This line is VERY interesting:


> Sponsor may consult with the Grand Prize winner in the development of his/her Submission Image for integration into the game and may require that the Grand Prize winner complete a work-for-hire agreement pertaining to same for no additional consideration.



It also occurs to me that with voting already in progress, there is an advantage to submitting early.


----------



## sloweye

Fuzzy Modem said:


> "Submission Image must not contain material which is... violent.




They don't have a comp for Klingons then?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> They don't have a comp for Klingons then?



Lol! Only pacifist Klingons.... Klingoffs. 

[edit]
Booya! I just determined site's maximum resolution/aspect ratio (no guidelines are given in the rules.)

It's 1000x256, so basically 14 x 3.5. That's really wide and short.

[edit]
Something else of interest, not only do you have to enter your email and verify optically, you can vote for each entry once a day. I wonder if that's cumulative, or if it changes your vote.


----------



## sloweye

14 x 3.5? odd choice

processor only? again, odd choice for a prize... i think a copy of the next game might have gone down better, or even the latest design software.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> 14 x 3.5? odd choice
> 
> processor only? again, odd choice for a prize... i think a copy of the next game might have gone down better, or even the latest design software.



I say "only" as it is the only tangible prize, but they get a game membership too.


----------



## sloweye

Ah, i see. not quite as lame as it first seemed then


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

> I'm really bothered right now by the way that it seems submissions are going in without review. One of my mods for ST:BC has already been submitted twice. I made that ship, I'm Canadian, and now, already, two people are trying to claim credit for my work. There really needs to be something more robust in place. Is there any way I can get those submissions pulled? I don't want someone else to be rewarded for my work.  -DJ Curtis


Design The Next Enterprise Contest - Best April Fool's Joke Ever! - Page 2 - Star Trek Online Forums

Century Class U.S.S. Enterprise-F 1.0 Download, Bridge Commander Ships

Remember how a plagiarized entry won the StarCraft 2 contest? I really hope that doesn't happen again. :rage:


----------



## sloweye

Is there any way to 'self-copywrite' them?

When i record something (no matter how lame) i pop a copy in an envelop, ask them at the post office to put a frank mark on the seal, then i selotape over the frank mark and mail it to myself, that way it was sealed and dated (twice). if anyone pinches the idea i can prove when i came up with it.


----------



## Ursa major

From Copyright - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia:


> Copyright does not protect ideas, only their expression or fixation. In most jurisdictions, copyright arises upon fixation and does not need to be registered. Copyright protection applies for a specific period of time, after which the work is said to enter the public domain.


The problem, sloweye, will not be with the registration of copyright, which should be automatic (which is why you don't need to put a copyright statement on your manuscripts when submitting them) but with the definition of what is yours and what is already in the public domain.


----------



## sloweye

I know, but in this case it's his design. so if that design is sealed in a dated envelope its a way to prove it is his. As with the songs, if a year later someone claims it as theirs he can say...um no! i dont think so.


----------



## Ursa major

There has been a discussion (well, one that I know of) on that mechanism in the Aspiring Writers forum; I'll go look for it.


EDIT: Here's one post on the issue: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/1095304-post5.html.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

My daughter's submission is up:
Contest Submissions | startrekonline.com
Let me know if the link works please, thanks


----------



## sloweye

Yeah, it works fine mate.

Thats a funky little ship 



* I like Entry #661, has the look of having borg-tech without sacrificeing the enterprise shape, cleaver.
*
*


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

My daughter's entry is in the lead!
(sorted by highest rated)
Contest Submissions | startrekonline.com


[edit]
Nevermind. Now she's not showing up under highest rated at all. Weird.
Still here though:
http://www.startrekonline.com/enterprise/gallery?share=779


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I really liked this one





Until I used tineye to verify that it too is stolen:
3 results - TinEye

Original by John Eaves:
The Concepts of Star Trek Online  Suricata's Artwork Blog
(2nd down)

The contest site should really have tineye or something similar built-in to identify such images.

______________________

This one is legit!




0 results - TinEye

[edit]
Tin eye can identify mildly altered images too, and as the contest rules stipulate that this must be a new, original entry created specifically for this contest, all you would need to do is this:
Tin eye identifies matches? No= Accept entry. Yes= Reject entry.

Just a thought for anyone planning a similar contest in the future...


----------



## sloweye

The comp's hotting up, looks good.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I've been trying to come up with a way to show you what I've been working on without breaking the contest rules or offering myself up for plagiarism. This is what I arrived at:


----------



## sloweye

Through the key hole eh? 

It's looking good


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Does this scale (window, escape pod and airlock size) look right to you?

[edit]
Specifics: There are the outside 1st 2nd and 3rd circles of windows. Those are Enterprise D style and size (floor to ceiling), then much wider ones which start at waist height, like office building windows, then, on the deck below the bridge are port hole style, then skylights in the ceiling above. The bride has no windows.

I don't know the exact size of the escape pods, does anyone else? I know they are supposed to seat 10-20.

[edit]
Oh- There are windows on the very bottom right of the image too. Enterprise-D type floor to ceiling. That protrusion on the back of the saucer should now be one deck height tall.

[edit]
Comparison with the Enterprise-E


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I need more escape pods farther aft. I have 36 to the Enterprise E's 53 (just in that image.)


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

[edit]


----------



## sloweye

Yeah, they look about right to me.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

retracted.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Designed a new escape pod style:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Designed another escape pod style:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

..........


----------



## sloweye

I like the second one. Are there design rules for the pods?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Not that I know of.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Hey guys- I'm 99.9% done texturing now, but I had one last question before I render and begin polishing the image for submission:

I have nothing on the forward part of my neck where the torpedoes usually go, as mine hang from below the saucer.

*Is there any reason not to eject my warp core from the neck forward?* As a "Hail Mary" tactic the Enterprise could fire her warp core at the enemy and detonate it, potentially destroying a much more powerful opponent, but rendering herself powerless in the process.

Does the core have to eject back or down with the assumption that you will be running away from it in the event of an impeding breach? I mean, you don't want to shoot it forward and then run into it.

I know! I'll put an ejection port on the back of the neck too. It will almost graze the roof of the shuttle bay, but I think it will be okay. 





Maybe some mechanism to aim it a bit? Or just mount a few thrusters on the core it's self?

This won't be a game mechanic of course. That would be ridiculous, but do you like the idea? Is there some obvious flaw in this plan that I'm over looking?


----------



## sloweye

Looks good mate 

Not sure about the core as a weapon though. Putting thrusters on it could cause the plasma to ignite prematurely. I think that's why they dump it and run before they detonate it. (unless you have a way around that)

Happy new year though mate.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Thrusters are out then. Howabout just a big pressurized ejections system that fires it a high velocity?

Happy new year to you too


----------



## sloweye

How about magnetizing it so it could be used like a mine?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> How about magnetizing it so it could be used like a mine?



Dropping your fuel supply and waiting, powerless, in the hopes that your enemy runs into it, doesn't seem tactically sound.


----------



## sloweye

Well how about using bio-nural tech to generate a smart targeting tractor beam built into the core caseing?
I mean if they are dumping the core they are either in close combat or just major technical danger, full impuls is usualy fast enough to fet them out of the blast zone.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

How about a powerful force-field that can hold an breach-in-progress in check for a few seconds until the core hits the enemy?

And what about firing the core with, like, a rail gun?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railgun

[edit]
Shafts leading to the core might be a vulnerability, but what if the core were raised into the firing chamber from below prior to ejection? This would keep it much safer, though more moving parts mean more can go wrong of course...


----------



## sloweye

Didn't seven of nine give us the gift of muliphasic shielding?
theoretically if the blast could be contained/chaneled it could serve a dule purpose, fireing a massive blast and giving a second or two of warp speed.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

You're talking about a second or two that the core-it's self can travel at light speed right? How would that work? Would it need nacelles?


----------



## sloweye

I was thinking te blast itself could be channeled, i would be kind of like an antimatter beam, and the blast could push the ship in to warp for a brief moment providing the 'get away'


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> I was thinking te blast itself could be channeled, i would be kind of like an antimatter beam



I thought that's how phasers worked. Could be wrong.


----------



## sloweye

I was just thinking of it on a earth shattering scale for a one aft shot game changer.
Something that could punch a hole in a borg cube.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I've got 162 escape pods btw, so 10-20 people per pod, that's a crew of 1,620-3,420.

She has 26 decks, compared with the E which had 24 decks and a crew of 750, so I think the she probably has a crew of about 900, and escape pods that seat 10, with enough pods to accommodate the standard crew plus an extra 2/3rds more if need be.


----------



## sloweye

That should work, theres always shuttles in an evac situation too.


----------



## Dale_M

Surely the only logical place a warp core can go is between the nacelles?  It requires some major engineering to move the antimatter from one into the warp core where it can be combined with matter, so the placement of the nacelles and core are such as to trade-off the proximity of the nacelles to the core against the distance between the nacelles themselves?  If you want to eject the core forwards then I would suggest putting it into a bulge underneath the ship's rear end.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

When did photon torpedoes change from glowing red to blue? Is it quantum torpedoes that are blue?


----------



## sloweye

Photons have always be orange/redish, and the quantums blue. Have they changed it then?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Nope. I guess I just didn't know that quantums weren't red until now. You can tell I converted to Babylon 5 during Deep Space 9


----------



## sloweye

I never could get into B5, i suffered through DS9, the soap opera in space


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

The first season of B5 was painfully bad. If you could get past it (or skipped it like I did) the character evolution sunk a deep hook. Makeup effects were stellar too, not to mention *GIANT* 3D space battles, which at the time were something we had never seen before. CG gave them a lot of freedom, though it looks very dated today.


----------



## sloweye

I did miss out on alot of good sci-fi not ever having had sky, if it was on ordiary TV it was usualy at some awkward time or they only showed a couple of series then canceled.

I've only got to see the new BSG because my wonderful sister gets me the box set every year for my birthday.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I liked the first season of the new BSG, but got bored very quickly when it moved away from hard sci-fi action and toward philosophical m*********** with a Cylon of the month pulled from a hat.


----------



## sloweye

Yeah, i know what you mean. it's not a patch on the original series, which i had to special order on DVD when it finaly came out in that format, but so worth it.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I'm basically done with both the submission and animation now, and in time to add a nice layer of polish 

I really can't wait to show you. The little boy inside me is screaming "Lookit! Lookit! Lookit! Lookit! Lookit!" but I must resist the urge to submit early, as other legitimate entries are being screen-shotted, altered slightly (if at all) and re-submitted under a different name.

I'd hate for there to be any question as to my entry's authenticity, so I'll wait if it kills me... which it might.


----------



## sloweye

Hahaha, the little boy in me can't wait to see it.
Can i have one for xmas, promise i wont break it


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> Hahaha, the little boy in me can't wait to see it.
> Can i have one for xmas, promise i wont break it



As I have a friend with a RepRap, that's not actually out of the question. I'll be printing at least one model 10cm long, and painting it


----------



## sloweye

Now that 'is' cool!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

The competition is heating up!






Schimpf





Shick





Kastner





Beagle


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

More:




Holts





Gardner





Brooks





Wyman





Tourangeau


----------



## sloweye

Some nice ones there, but also some so far from Enterprise, nice designs but just not her.

Good luck, you should do well.


----------



## Pyan

Kastner's looks remarkably similar to a fatter _Excelsior_ class to me...





Kastner.






Excelsior.


----------



## sloweye

There are a few i've noticed that are very close to other classes. a couple of Intrepids there too.
Enterprise is an instatution now, you cant stray to far from her size and shape without loseing her all together.

Wyman's looks like some kind of Klingon hybred, and Tourangeau's looks like a cross between federation/ferengi/Cardasian.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

It's pretty difficult to come up with something that hasn't been done before, yet is still unquestionably the "Enterprise" at a glance, from all orthos and in thumbnail.

Ideally the viewer should recognize the Enterprise first, and _then_ identify the differences. Additionally those differences must indicate an understanding of the design lineage, but should play out in an unexpected and interesting way.

On top of those difficulties, one must strive to create something both attractive and believable.

Not a lightweight undertaking.


----------



## sloweye

Indeed, i take my hat off to you


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

In retrospect I feel that I've done well, but there are things I would do differently given another chance.

The engineering section looks a bit clunky, the deflector dish is very vanilla, and it’s cavity ought to angle upwards to match the curvature of the neck (like the Enterprise-D). Moving away from a consolidated primary and secondary hull was risky, but in combining the nacelle struts with the neck, I feel I've held true to a the consolidated hull philosophy, albeit in a new direction.

Somehow despite the elongated saucer and streamlined nacelle features my design feels more at home between the Enterprise C and D, or perhaps as an alternative to the E. I've failed to create a new branch off the same limb.

Part of this is an attempt to re-create the hull texture of TMP Enterprise. Namely subtle differences in hull plating specularity. That style is my personal favorite, but was abandoned in TNG and beyond. Cryptic will of course be creating their own texture set(s) however, so I felt comfortable emulating my favorite style for the sake of attractiveness over continuity, but this may have been unwise.

The nacelles could be a bit lower, closer to the saucer, and truer to the Enterprise's characteristic silhouette. My saucer is rather lumpy, and perhaps a little too reminiscent in shape to an egg, and my windows aren't all perfectly to scale. My deck heights are also slightly inconsistent, and at the top of the neck the deck with the airlock is actually angled up slightly, though I suppose this is okay in a... what do you call the enclosed ramp that leads from the gate to the airplane?... Googling... ah, a “jetway” or "airbridge" sort of way.

Overall, I should have come up with something a bit more streamlined and compact, with a bit more attention to the characteristics that evolved after TNG, but I’m very proud of my work, and very grateful to you for helping me develop it 

I'll be uploading both my submission image and the video at 6pm Alaska time on the 14th, about 26 hours prior to the deadline. That should give me enough time to react and compensate for anything unforeseen, while still limiting the amount of exposure to potential plagiarizers, and hopefully keeping me on the "Recent" page after the contest closes.

Wish me luck!


----------



## sloweye

> I’m very proud of my work



And so you should be, you've put a lot of time and effot in to it.



> and very grateful to you for helping me develop it



You are more than welcome, its been a pleasure to watch you put it all together.



> I'll be uploading both my submission image and the video at 6pm Alaska time on the 14th



Don't forget to post a link, i cant wait to see her in all her glory.



> Wish me luck!



Indeed, the very best of luck to you, I'm sure you will do well with all the time you have put in.


----------



## Pyan

Yes, best of luck, FM - can't wait to see the result of all your hard work and refinements...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I know it doesn't look like much, but this is the first attempt at printing my model with my friend's reprap.
















The final product will be 5x that size, and printed in six separate parts. I'll then assemble it, putty over the extrusion contours, and paint it 

More pics to follow, but I'll likely take my time with this project.

____________________

I'll also be printing out interchangeable sections of castle wall, and then little grainarys and inns and stables and towers and cathedrals and such for the inside. I'll then paint the pieces and give them away as gifts. I think swappable castle parts would be a cool little coffee table toy.


----------



## sloweye

Not much more i can say about that other than.... Cool, damn cool


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I still need to clean a lot of excess crap off of it, but here is the final draft, full scale, highest possible quality:


----------



## sloweye

Thats really cool mate, I'll put my order in


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Agreed. 

Some more new competitors, some of them quite impressive/intimidating:





Samuelson





Inabinet





Rinaldi





Anderson


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

More:





Summers





Calloway





Gordon





Reynolds





Buzzard


----------



## sloweye

Wow, there are some really nice designs there.
But what the hell was *Inabinet *thinking with that horribal 1950's corvett grill looking deflector? it looks like it might be a design they binned for the original series


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

It's trying hard to be the Enterprise J:
http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs42/f/2009/070/a/e/Enterprise_J_render_1_by_trekmodeler.jpg

Which is not a great choice imo, as the E and J are as far apart as Kirk's Enterprise is from Picards.


----------



## sloweye

Got to say, either way its a aweful looking ship.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

So is the J. >shrug<


----------



## sloweye

Sorry, thats what i ment 
both are really horrid looking ships, they look thrown together rather the designed.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I wouldn't say thrown together, but maybe "poorly conceived" or "uninspired."

Inabinet's modeling ability is impressive however. If he had it to do over again, I would recommend spending more time conceptualizing before he began.

As you see above, I had to reject at least a half dozen bad ideas before I found a decent one to build upon 

But then, maybe it's exactly as he intended it to be, and you and I simply have different tastes


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

What do you think the chances are they'll pick something Defiant sized like this?






Allen


----------



## sloweye

Good lord, it's the Defiant on a sking holiday isn't it


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

At least the nacelles have greater than 50% line of sight. The original Defiant broke that rule.


----------



## sloweye

This is true. Although this is a well put together design i can't help but think this guy missed the point of a 'flag ship'.
I mean, no offence to Canadians (i have family there) but Toronto class is a bit of a come down from sovereign class don't you think?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

My entry is up! You can VOTE here once each day:
Contest Submissions | startrekonline.com

 Animation coming SOON!

 I want to thank everyone else who made an effort to push me in the right direction. Especially you sloweye. I couldn’t have done it without you


----------



## sloweye

She looks awesome mate, better than i could have imagined. The detail makes all the differance dosen't it? The nacells look great, and the 'arrow head' look i was worried about has been lost under the final detail, sorry i doubted you on that one 
I'm am really very impressed, she's classic and new at the same time, brilliant 

After several attempts at voteing the site finaly accepted the code and my vote has been cast.


----------



## Pyan

Voted.



			
				sloweye said:
			
		

> After several attempts at voteing the site finaly accepted the code



Yes, I had the same trouble, but got there in the end.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

The animation is up!:
YouTube - This could be the next Enterprise!


----------



## sloweye

She looks fantastic in action.


----------



## No One

I've been keeping an eye on this thread (and thanks for the link elsewhere Slow) and have to say that's a very impressive piece of work Fuzzy Modem.

I was never particularly fond of the arrowhead "saucer" section designs (probably because I just never took a shine to Voyager), but I do particularly like the combination of sleekness and bulk. Let's face it, it has to look sleek to look cool, but the bulk of the mid-section gives it realism as a functional ship with plenty of living/working space.

Great job.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I've read through the rules maybe a dozen times now, and I'm confident that the "Assets" that may not be used elsewhere are existing Star Trek assets, like if you wanted to use a sovereign for scale. The "Submission Image" must be created originally for the this contest specifically, but the rules say nothing about posting it, or wips elsewhere afterword. Now that the submission period has closed, I can restore my wip images to this thread. I couldn't find them all, but you should still be able to see the design evolve. Thanks again for all your help


----------



## sloweye

Cool, half the fun was watching her evolution.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Hey- can you guys see where the all the torpedo launchers, phasers and thrusters are? Like, do you think it would be obvious to the casual observer, even in the small version? I did what I could to prep for it, but that jpg compression really kicked my ass.

[edit]
Labeled things: http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/startrek_contest/shawn_weixelman_1701f_huge_lbs.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Thanks so much to those of you voting. I'm doing quite well


----------



## sloweye

Fuzzy Modem said:


> Hey- can you guys see where the all the torpedo launchers, phasers and thrusters are? Like, do you think it would be obvious to the casual observer, even in the small version? I did what I could to prep for it, but that jpg compression really kicked my ass.



Sorry mate, i missed this post. Are you alowed action shots?
i think the best way to show them off would be to show them in use if you can.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

There is the video of course (weapons fire at the very end.) ->
YouTube - This could be the next Enterprise!

-but we are only allowed one submission image


----------



## sloweye

Thats a real shame, mind you, they don't seem to stand out greatly on most of the entries, so i think if the nice Mr. judge knows his onions he will know they are there.


----------



## CaptainWallis

Hey Man

My names Ash, and I currently love playing Star Trek Online. I've been keenly watching the contest day by day eager to see which ship could be the next Enterprise. (Im a big ship geek).

I must admit I loved Chris Maddens when it was first realesed and I really wanted it to be the next ship...until you realesed yours.
It's amazing. I love it. I really hope it is next in line to be the next flagship of the federation.

I joined this forum just to check out your work on the design. I have voted for the past few weeks, and now its in the lead.

I wish you the best of luck mate.

Ash


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

CaptainWallis said:


> Hey Man
> 
> My names Ash, and I currently love playing Star Trek Online. I've been keenly watching the contest day by day eager to see which ship could be the next Enterprise. (Im a big ship geek).
> 
> I must admit I loved Chris Maddens when it was first realesed and I really wanted it to be the next ship...until you realesed yours.
> It's amazing. I love it. I really hope it is next in line to be the next flagship of the federation.
> 
> I joined this forum just to check out your work on the design. I have voted for the past few weeks, and now its in the lead.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck mate.
> 
> Ash



Thanks so much for the kind words! I'm very nervous, but optimistic  The past couple days I've been sleepless with the... weight of the possibility. It helps a lot to know that there are players who think it would work in the expanded universe.

Hey (shameless plug) You should read my webcomic and tell me what you think: Crossover

-since you joined the forum and all


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Voting has closed and I am in 1st place!!!
Contest Submissions | startrekonline.com
The judges could still override this decision, so I haven't won yet- but THANK YOU ALL for your support! I love you guys!

Winner is announced in April. It's gonna be a loooong wait...


----------



## sloweye

Thats fantastic news mate, you deserve it with the hours you've put in


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Best spent hours of my life


----------



## Pyan

*Well done indeed, FM* - thoroughly deserved. Here's hoping the judges see sense and confirm the popular vote - it'd be a travesty if they picked any of the others.


----------



## Vertigo

Yay - congratulations FM. From my browsing of other entires it is well deserved, so I trust there will be no last minute overrulling or anything like that.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

This is cool. This version was made with transparent plastic, so I'll be able to put an LED in it for the nacelle and deflector and window lights  











I'll chrome it first, to keep the light in, then putty over all that "topographic" texture. Once I'm done puttying and painting I'll just scrape away any area that I want to glow, and go over it with sharpie to change the color. I'll use a white LED considerably brighter than the key chain light you see above.


----------



## sloweye

That really is cool.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I'm applying for an art grant, and if I get it I'll be able to afford a reprap of my own (and a new computer to run it)  Think of the possibilities!


----------



## sloweye

That would open up a whole new world of design for you. Hope it all comes off.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Yeah, as much as I like my job as an autonomous PC tech, I'd love to just stay home and make art.

Daydreaming now, but anyone with a real Enterprise in their portfolio ought to be able to make a living from contracts, CG model sales (turbosquid) and sculptures. I'd doubtless be forbidden from making money off the Enterprise herself, but the bragging rights alone would be priceless.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Chromed. I only had gold handy, but I imagine it will work just fine. You can also _really_ see the texture now.

http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/startrek_contest/reprap/IMG_5745_web.jpg
http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/startrek_contest/reprap/IMG_5746_web.jpg

and the first coat of putty:

http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/startrek_contest/reprap/IMG_5748_web.jpg
http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/startrek_contest/reprap/IMG_5747_web.jpg

You'll note I'm leaving some areas unputtied, and I'll be scraping off other areas and sanding it all down once I have another coat or two of putty. What do you recommend for removing the putty and paint down to the bare plastic for the little things like the windows? I guess I was just thinking I would stab it really good with the point of a hobby knife for each window, but that might not be the best approach.


----------



## sloweye

The gold looks good, worthy of Picards display shelf 

For sanding down over here we have stuff called 'wet & dry'. kind of really fine emery paper. you use it dry to take the bulk off and then wet it to get a super smooth finish. I don't know if you can get it there or something along the same lines.

As for the window and other bits, i think the craft knife would be best, or a compus point?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

2nd coat of putty. The "squadron" stuff really is as superior as everyone says.

http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/startrek_contest/reprap/IMG_5752_web.jpg

http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/startrek_contest/reprap/IMG_5750_web.jpg

I'll probably do one more coat and then start sanding. I'll see if I can find that 'wet & dry'


----------



## sloweye

This is just as good as watching the CG design take shape


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Sanded down:
http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/startrek_contest/reprap/IMG_5753_web.jpg
http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/startrek_contest/reprap/IMG_5754_web.jpg

and 1st coat of paint:
http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/startrek_contest/reprap/IMG_5755_web.jpg
http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/startrek_contest/reprap/IMG_5756_web.jpg

My mix of sapphire and gloss white came out sky blue when I was hoping for metallic white with blue highlights. I'll add some gunmetal grey before I do the next coat, but there are some spots on the underside I want to touch up with putty first.


----------



## sloweye

Very nice mate. I think the gun metal will work well there.

Love the avatar too


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> Very nice mate. I think the gun metal will work well there.
> 
> Love the avatar too



 It was a bit hard to tell who he was until I added the signature sun glasses


----------



## sloweye

Most of us Brit's would have got it


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Why, are the Beatles popular in England too?


----------



## sloweye

Not as popular as ASBOs or childhood obesity... but they have a small following


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Lol! I had heard that your country is nearly as fat and lazy as ours. However you stab each other while we shoot each other 

Oh hey- old joke: What's the difference between a European and an American?
.
.
.
.
.
A European thinks that 100 miles is a long way, and an American thinks that 100 years is a long time.


----------



## sloweye

We are getting slim again now we have the super hero that is Jamie Oliver.. or so i'm told


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I see... -> http://fatnewsfeed.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/jamie_oliver.jpg

[political]Still with the stabbings though? I'll say this about knives: They don't travel 3 blocks and break through the bedroom window of a five year old. Bullets are known to do that.[/political]


----------



## sloweye

Haha, i thought that was going to be him in his fat suit he wore for comic relife one year 






Hell yeah, i'm with you there mate... still, better that neither were a problem.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

We have this guy:





...and he's a spokesman for a fast food sandwich chain


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I know this looks almost the same color in these photos, but I swear it's far less blue and far more metallic gray:

http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/startrek_contest/reprap/IMG_5757_web.jpg

http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/startrek_contest/reprap/IMG_5758_web.jpg

You may notice I tried to build up some areas with putty. The bridge, captain's yacht, deflector cavity, and the blister above the shuttle bay should all be noticeably more pronounced.

I'll probably finish it this weekend with a combination of paint and sharpie markers. I've already started by painting in the light that illuminates her name and number.

I've given up on trying to light her from within. It was a cool idea, but the light simply isn't traveling outside the engineering section. If I make another, I may try to make room for three more LEDs, one in each nacelle, one in the saucer, and the next one will probably be about 2x larger as a result. I wonder if I should try to make it straight up hollow...


----------



## sloweye

She's getting there mate, real shame about the LEDs not working out. But if the next version is bigger and hollow you'll have much more room to play with that idea.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

My size limitation for each individual part is 10cm x 10cm x 5cm, so I think my maximum length will be about 20cm (8in), unless I want to try cutting the nacelles and saucer in half or quarters... or eighths.

Thinking about it... I can also try aligning it corner to corner for a maximum length of 14cm (5 1.2in) making the maximum overall length 28cm (11in) without breaking up the 4 primary parts.

If I can get this grant, and build a rapid prototyper of my own, I don't think I'll be able to resist the urge to make another grander version with lights. Maybe even blinking running lights


----------



## sloweye

So how long until the life sized version


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Lets see... 714x289x119 meters divided by 10x10x5 centimeters multiplied by an estimated 20 minutes print time for each part...

The year 2410


----------



## Ursa major

That is probably a Scotty-style estimate, though.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

[scottish brogue]Certainly, Sir. How else can I keep my reputation as a miracle worker?[/scottish brogue]


----------



## sloweye

Smashing! i'll PM you the delivery address... but i think we're gonna need a bigger boat


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

sloweye said:


> but i think we're gonna need a bigger boat



I'll start printing one


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Bunch of new Enterprise F pics:


















More and bigger here


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

More and bigger here


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

And the physical model:






More and bigger here


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Hey lookit!




http://yfrog.com/h2uxalkvj

Unfortunately I don't appear to be up there


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Really I don't know any more or less about my chances than I did this  morning, as we know there will be 25 semi-finalists and 4 finalists, and  that board had 10 pictures on it.

The final round is judged by a single person. We now know that person is  a CBS exec or employee. I'd always wondered. The rules don't say.  Anyone care to speculate on who exactly it might be?


----------



## Interference

Very, very well deserved.  Congratulations.  Roll on April


----------



## alchemist

Good luck, Fuzzy. It looks fantastic.


----------



## Interference

As an aside - will they actually use the winning design?  Or will they just kidnap the winning designer, take him/her to their home dimensions and force them to design a war fleet that they will then use to invade Earth.

You know how these things can happen, sometimes.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Yes, the winning design will be added to the game.

I thought I'd try my hand at bridging the gap between the F and the J:

















-and here is the linage in silhouette going all the way back to the nx-01 refit:
http://crossovercomic.com/media/extras/Unrelated/startrek_contest/legacy/e_through_j_orth.jpg

Very rough of course. Just basic shapes. I might finish them a bit more in the future.


----------



## Rodders

Shame fuzzy, i really liked the look of yours.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Rodders said:


> Shame fuzzy, i really liked the look of yours.



I don't know that I'm out, I just don't know that I'm in.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Found an F I'd never seen before-> Star Trek MICRO MACHINES/FASA U.S.S.ENTERPRISE-F For Sale | MistleToeNHolly.com

I like it. Looks like the NX-01 (Akira) but better. I wonder about the second set of bussard collector though.

Does anyone know more about this design, or where it came from? I'm guessing it's Hasbro exclusive, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Scuttlebutt is that the winner will be announced as part of the Engineering Report in “mid April”

While we wait, here are some new renders to look at.






















The originals are 2048x1152, and can be found here:
Crossover

-as well as a many other renders not seen above: 

I’m also working on a really big one (8192x2048) but I’ll keep polishing it until they announce the winner.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Interviews are out detailing what's going on with the contest judging:

Justin.tv - jupiterbroadcasting - Jupiter Broadcasting LIVE - Jupiter@Nite all Week at 8pm PDT!
Skip to 8 minutes and 22 minutes. 

Highlights:


CBS isn't happy with any of the entries.
Biggest thing cryptic is struggling with is "there is no consensus on who should win. Everyone has their favorite ship but there is no clear, obvious winner." This is contradicted by the second interview which states that they have a design selected that they are pushing on CBS.
Hope to be able to announce something in the next week.
The winning design will be considered _canon _by CBS. This is also part of the hold-up as they are being very particular about the selection.
Many of the entries have "the wrong number of nacelles" or "a different kind of configuration" than what they believe the fans will accept as a new, canonical _Enterprise_.
Cannot wait to get some of the "awesome, awesome ship designs" that are nevertheless "just not an _Enterprise_" into the game, suggesting that submissions other than the one ultimately chosen as the new _Enterprise _may be used as well.
Hope to announce the 25 top prize winners, top 4 and, presumably, the grand prize winner within the next week.
Lots of emails going back and forth "all day long" to determine those winners.

"a different kind of configuration" sounds like mine, so I'm now rather skeptical about my chances.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

If I were to pitch my design to CBS, I would say this:



> The ideal “Next Enterprise” is both unique and recognizable, and should look like the next logical step into the Star Trek future.
> 
> An Enterprise is composed of a saucer, an ellipsoid, and two cylinders connected by struts.
> 
> Over Star Trek’s history, circles have become ovals, first wider now longer, and the individual components have begun to merge.
> 
> The “Next Enterprise” should continue this trend. Her saucer should be stretched further forward than her predecessor’s, and her components should be more integrated.
> 
> I believe my design best meets these qualifications. Thank you for your consideration.



So if anyone at CBS happens to be listening...


----------



## Vertigo

I've got my fingers crossed for you Fuzzy!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Vertigo said:


> I've got my fingers crossed for you Fuzzy!



Still crossed? 

Waiting for the announcement of the winners is really killing me now. Every week it's "one more week."

My brain has been doing somersaults between pessimism and optimism for  months, and now it's the 13th round and my ego and doubt are both  punch-drunk and missing teeth.


----------



## Vertigo

I sympathise with you - it's horrible when things drag on like this! I guess you have to try and not think about it! But yes, I still have my fingers crossed for you (though not quite all the time I must admit )


----------



## alchemist

Horseshoes pinned to the wall here too (or is that for bad luck?).

Fuzzy, my 7 year-old has described your designs as "cool". Could he use one for his desktop?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Vertigo said:


> I sympathise with you - it's horrible when things  drag on like this! I guess you have to try and not think about it! But  yes, I still have my fingers crossed for you (though not quite all the  time I must admit )



Well, emails have apparently gone out to the winners now, so if I don't receive one soon  I think I'll have my answer.



alchemist said:


> Horseshoes pinned to the wall here too (or is that for bad luck?).



Thanks  yeah, that's good luck, though if memory serves you have to hang them rounded side up, or it _is_ badluck 



alchemist said:


> Fuzzy, my 7 year-old has described your designs as "cool". Could he use one for his desktop?



Of course!

You should show him my daughter's entry, she's 11 (though she was 10 when the contest ended) 
Contest Submissions | startrekonline.com


----------



## alchemist

Now that is cute (not to mention amazing for a 10 year old).


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

alchemist said:


> Now that is cute (not to mention amazing for a 10 year old).



Here are her concept doodles: Crossover

Her idea was to build a xeno-botanical research ship that would double as a mobile peace summit. The arboretum is carefully balanced to support the respiratory and dietary needs of nearly every ambassador, while simultaneously studying what plant life can be successfully transplanted to alien worlds without being invasive.

She modeled it in Maya using poly extrusion, and made the plants and trees with paint effects. The textures she made in Photoshop.

The only thing I helped her with was the UV mapping  <- Proud Dad.


----------



## Ursa major

You should be proud. Those little ships are enchanting.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

The winners have been notified and I am not among them.

I'll have something to show you when they release the official announcement. Until then my forum activity is likely to be rather minimal.

Thanks for all your help along the way. I'm still very proud of what we made together.


----------



## Rodders

I'm sorry Fuzzy. If it's any consolation i thought that your designs were incredible.


----------



## alchemist

Hard luck Fuzzy. I agree with Rodders.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

We now know all the finalists: yfrog Fullsize - http://yfrog.com/h7cu2isj so I won't bother waiting for the official announcement.












8192 x 2048: http://crossovercomic.com/media/ext...t/bonus/big/1701-f_ultimatefinaldraft_big.jpg

As my design didn't even warrant an honorable mention, I have no compunction with sharing it, and it will soon be available for free on Turbosquid in Maya format. Eventually I'll also get it converted to Max and maybe Lightwave too.


----------



## Ursa major

Sorry to hear you weren't one of the winners, Fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

The official site for the winners is up: Congratulations to our DTNE Contest Winners! | Star Trek Online Official Site

Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Before I go... like, ******* camping or something... I did want to say that I emailed Cryptic and they emailed me back. To summarize, some of them liked it, but it sounds really unlikely that it will ever make it into the game, without them having said "no" flatout.

Also, by way of a source who will remain nameless for the sole purpose of inviting speculation, I was able to contact Scott Herbertson: Scott Herbertson - IMDb
He did me the amazing favor of giving me his thoughts on my design, and I've found his words quite comforting.

I'm really hoping he won't mind me quoting him here:



> I think it is pretty cool and streamlined while still paying tribute to the original architecture. I am not a vehicle guy but I have seen alot of re-works of the Enterprise and yours is just as good as many quite honestly... You clearly have a love of the genre and a strong skill-set. Keep working hard, you never know where it can lead.


----------



## Chaoticheart

Is it just me, or does the winner really look more like it belongs in Star Wars than Star Trek? Looking at it, I'm reminded more of the separatist vessels than the enterprise.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Desktop backgrounds:

1024: http://crossovercomic.com/media/ext...t/desktops/1701-f_ultimatefinaldraft_1024.jpg

1280: http://crossovercomic.com/media/ext...t/desktops/1701-f_ultimatefinaldraft_1280.jpg

1440: http://crossovercomic.com/media/ext...t/desktops/1701-f_ultimatefinaldraft_1440.jpg

1600: http://crossovercomic.com/media/ext...t/desktops/1701-f_ultimatefinaldraft_1600.jpg

1920: http://crossovercomic.com/media/ext...t/desktops/1701-f_ultimatefinaldraft_1920.jpg

2048: http://crossovercomic.com/media/ext...t/desktops/1701-f_ultimatefinaldraft_2048.jpg

8192: http://crossovercomic.com/media/ext...t/bonus/big/1701-f_ultimatefinaldraft_big.jpg


----------



## Vertigo

Well I still rate yours more highly FM. Sorry you didn't get even a placing!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

*The winner offered them orthos and they declined?!?*

They've taken control now... It's the ability to improvise they wanted, not a finished product!

Fuuuuck...

The Eve contest was the opposite. They didn't care about the perspective, their *only* requirement was all 6 orthos. THEY wanted a finished product but Cryptic just wanted a doodle to inspire them to create their _own_ design.

Even more ironic is that those artists in the Eve contest created BEAUTIFUL perspectives too, even though they weren't required!

How could I have misread what this contest was so badly? The website design alone should have told me. Of course they only wanted thumbnails. You can do ANYTHING with a reference that small. I thought I was so clever by figuring out the maximum vertical area...

I could have given them flex room if they'd told me that's what they wanted!

I killed my chances by working too hard. I really just can't believe it.

>sigh<

I'll be fine. Already better than yesterday, and tomorrow is the weekend. I gotta get out of town... go out to the hot springs or up to the hills...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

I'm beginning to wonder if CBS ever _saw_ my entry. If you were Cryptic, and you wanted to design the Enterprise yourself, begrudgingly holding a contest and using the winning entry as "inspiration"... would you show a complete, polished close-up to CBS?

Maybe CBS _wanted_ something more concrete and didn't see it, maybe _that_ was why it took three months to find a winner.

But then I'm probably just grasping at straws to stop the mental hemorrhaging... It's a dumb theory... and it's arrogant and egotistical, and I don't wanna be "that guy"...


----------



## Interference

Your Enterprise beats any of those in the link (above).

Were they looking for an Enterprise, or just any ol' star ship?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Thanks Interference.

My Enterprise F is now available for free download: 3D ma 1701 1701-F Star

 Maya for the moment, Max and Lightwave formats to follow.

 Please take the time to rate her, and let me know if you have any problems


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

This quote from dstahl confirms my suspicions.



> The winning ship seemed to* inspire* the team to make an enterprise that will be both beautiful and new. It* inspired* the most discussion and the most debate. For some judges, it was a clear winner, for others it was not their favorite by a decent stretch, but in all it was the most talked about and *inspiration* ship. There have already been numerous concept sketches done internally that were* inspired *by this ship to help flesh out directions this ship could go.
> 
> Just note that we are in contact with CBS hashing out details to make the winning ship fully realized - *inspired* by the winning sketch and the concepts I've seen that have more detail than the drawing are really beautiful. I can't wait to share them with you.


E-mails are out! - Page 6 - Star Trek Online Forums

So I really did work myself out of the running.


----------



## alchemist

The odds were against you anyway; don't beat yourself up. Is there anywhere else can go with your finished product? I imagine they'll be in your portfolio at least.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Thanks alchemist.

___________________

I heard Cryptic might be hiring. In what may have been a fit of insanity, I've burned my last fumes of optimism (I didn't get that art grant) by revising my resume and sending it in to Cryptic.

Can't hurt right?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Andrew Probert was kind enough to have a look at my 3D model, give me some notes, and exchange doodles, which I hope he won't mind me posting here:






His primary suggestions were struts in a U shape rather than a V shape, a larger deflector, and a rounder saucer.

I'm toying with the idea of whipping up a new model based on these changes, this time with actual saucer separation.

Thanks for the assist Andrew  It felt like jamming with Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

It's taken me a day to digest Cryptic's final draft, but I can now say that it's a _far_ more appropriate Enterprise F than my own.

http://www.startrekonline.com/dyncontent/startrek/uploads/StarTrek_EnterpriseF_screen_main.jpg

She's intimidating, having a very mature stature. My design looks rather adolescent by comparison.

Her curves are a good deal more fluid. Very organic yet purposeful. No doubts as to her structural integrity.

She's not a great leap forward in design philosophy, a safer choice, probably wise. I have no doubts she'll be seamlessly accepted by the majority of fans, which is all they could ever have hoped for.

I do wish they'd add a few more poly's to her nose.


----------



## Freelancer

This one looks good. I also designed a Star Trek ship in the past for a Star Trek series what we wanted to pitch to Paramount (Then they cancelled the whole franchise, when we just finished the script of the first season...). It was a four nacelled spacecraft carrier, the U.S.S. Concordia NX-92337, Concordia Class (It was graceful, was a bit similar to the Prometheus class, especially it's saucer section but it was twice as large and had four large hangars on her back.). Maybe I still have her design somewhere...


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Freelancer said:


> Maybe I still have her design somewhere...



If you can find it I'd like to see


----------



## Freelancer

I couldn't find it, so I made a very quick (and ugly) pen sketch about the Concordia, scanned it and added some blueprint color to it. 

This is how the ship looked like (The original was much more beautiful and more detailed. It had dual phaser banks on the top and the bottom of the saucer section. There was two at the middle top-bottom section.). From this view the deflector is not visible, so there is a side view. And I left the nacelle holders and I built in the nacelles right onto the saucer section. The hangars are at the top back section. The Concordia has the length of 937 meters, so it was a pretty large ship (But the scripts played 10 years after Nemesis and this ship was an experimental carrier.). The fighters and bombers on her were well modified Type 9 Shuttles (Vigilance Fighter and Myrmidon bomber variants) and Modified Danube Runabout troop transports. In the story these ships were only for the shakedown cruise and later in the story the fighters and the bombers have been replaced by a new design, a new space superiority interceptor, the Grasshopper Class. Oh, and the ship also carried few Olympic class hover tanks. The U.S.S. Concordia NX-92337 had two sister ships, a much more advanced Section 31 ship, the Olympia and the U.S.S. Athena, NCC-77613-A. And the Concordia had a larger version, another experimental ship, the U.S.S. Juno NX-92331, Juno Class, and she also had a smaller evil sister ship with a sentient A.I., the U.S.S. Aurora NX-92401, Aurora Class (It was an advanced Defiant class with holoprojective hull. Deadly combination with a psycho A.I.). So this is my Concordia Class from my old Star Trek series project, Star Trek - Beyond Frontiers.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

That looks great! Very streamlined and powerful. I wish you could find the original, I'd like to see more, a view from the front specifically.


----------



## Freelancer

Yep, she was powerful. She was developed against the Borg. But in the series, not the Borg was the greatest threat.

From the front the shape was very simple. The nacelles were a bit tilted, like if they would want to shape the legs of an A at the top and a V at the bottom. The deflector was a bit different because it wasn't a standard deflector as the Concordia had one large separated to two as the front of the deflector section was also V shaped (If we look from the top. The left side of the V was one of the deflector, the right side was the other side.). It was also streamlined to the other parts of the ship. But from the front she was a realtively easy design.

So the ship had a lot of V and A shapes. The saucer is also was more similar to a V as it wasn't that smooth, but it was much more similar to the Prometheus' saucer section.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Thought I'd share the work of another competitor, Chris Madden:

Contest submission:





Huge:
http://chrismaddenart.com/ent-f_final.jpg

-and something else he's been working on:





Bigger:
http://chrismaddenart.com/images/doodles/ddl_000.jpg


----------



## Freelancer

Both looks great, but Chris' picture has a little problem (While the ship is beautiful and I like the warp nacelle and deflector design.); because of the lights it's giving the false impression the ship is moving backward.

Your ship also looks great (Your warp nacelle also has a great design). The only thing what I don't like is the revese nacelle pylons. But it's not your fault. I never really liked reverse wings or pylons on any designs (That's the point what I don't like on the Prometheus either.).


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Freelancer said:


> Both looks great, but Chris' picture has a little problem (While the ship is beautiful and I like the warp nacelle and deflector design.); because of the lights it's giving the false impression the ship is moving backward.
> 
> Your ship also looks great (Your warp nacelle also has a great design). The only thing what I don't like is the revese nacelle pylons. But it's not your fault. I never really liked reverse wings or pylons on any designs (That's the point what I don't like on the Prometheus either.).



To clarify, both the images above are by Chris Madden, not me.

This one is mine:





Bigger.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Lots of new Enterprise F pics from Cryptic:

http://www.startrekonline.com/dyncontent/startrek/uploads/sto_screen_enterprisef_072211_01.jpg

http://www.startrekonline.com/dyncontent/startrek/uploads/sto_screen_enterprisef_072211_02.jpg

http://www.startrekonline.com/dyncontent/startrek/uploads/sto_screen_enterprisef_072211_04.jpg

http://www.startrekonline.com/dyncontent/startrek/uploads/sto_screen_enterprisef_072211_05.jpg

http://www.startrekonline.com/dyncontent/startrek/uploads/sto_screen_enterprisef_072211_07.jpg

I'm liking her more and more 

[edit] More pics: http://startrekonline.com/gallery

[edit] I do hope they work on the textures a bit more. In some area the shapes seem purposeless or misapplied. Especially on the nacelle struts, which also don't blend with the other objects very well.


----------



## Rodders

I prefer your design Fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

There is, or course, no right answer to the question of "What is the Enterprise F?" Responses fall into a gradient of acceptance basked on individual bias.

My answer was "fast and lean."

Adam Ihle's answer was "big and bold." CapnLogan's (STO's modeler's) answer was  "sleek and streamlined."  The combination is incredibly imposing and dynamic. The dual neck does a wonderful job of conveying size, and taking the back of the necks and pulling that line into the nacelle struts took her from fragile to sturdy in a single stroke.

I still prefer "fast and lean" but that doesn't make it the best choice for Cryptic. I can see why they went with Adams instead. The Enterprise F, as the flagship in a time of war, must command a great presence.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Star Trek Online has released the Enterprise F.






Gotta admit she's a real beauty.

-

I added a little more polish after getting Andrew Probert's help. Mostly she's just smoother around the neck/strut area.


----------



## D25G15

That is one hell of a nice ship
It's EPIC


----------



## D25G15

How can I get involved in this competion and when's the next one


----------



## psib0rg

I am just blown away by the designs you guys have put forward!!


----------

